# HM male X HMPK fem



## WillieBetta (Mar 25, 2021)

Hi guys, 
Thinking of breeding my male multicolor halfmoon to my female blue marble. Has anyone tried this before? What kind of spawn will i get? Halfmoon? Hmpk? Mixed? And with colors do I get more multicolors or more on the blue marble? 
Or should i stick on breeding them with their same color strain. Btw these are my bettas. 
Thanks


----------



## Hania41806 (Dec 10, 2020)

I don't know what it is with me, but for some reason I love clear/partly clear tails on long finned bettas. Very beautiful fish!


----------



## imaal (Aug 10, 2014)

Hania41806 said:


> I don't know what it is with me, but for some reason I love clear/partly clear tails on long finned bettas. Very beautiful fish!


I'm a member of that club too. Even as a kid, it was the butterfly betta that got my attention, especially Veiltails, with their splashes of color combined with clear fins, as in my avatar. That was before marbles. Now there's even more variation on that theme since so many marbles have that effect on finnage.


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

I have no idea what you will get, but I am pretty sure long tail is dominant. Beautiful fish. (I would breed like tails, but that is my personal opinion) 
Love your female...


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

If you breed long fins to short fins you will get a variation of lengths. Some may turn out halfmoon some may have long anal fins and short plakat tail fin some may have full fins like halfmoon but only half the same length, not short like HMPK but not as long as HM. Harder to identify males and females in a spawn like that as well. If you don’t mind an unknown outcome or the possibility of half and half lengths. I do love both fish. The color combination would be interesting to see.


----------

